# Please, please give this tutorial channel a watch or subscription! One of the best tutorial channels on synthesizers/audio concepts on there!



## Crossroads (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi there people,

I wanted to present to you Anthony Chisnall, owner of the YouTube channel OneManAndHisSongs, who is, in my opinion, one of the best teachers on Youtube when it comes to synthesizers/audio concepts and theory and many other things. He's already done a lot of in-depth front to back series on various Arturia synths (he's planning to do them all!), he also has the most in-depth Halion 6 tutorial on YouTube, tutorials on Groove Agent, and lately he's steadily creating a super in-depth and up to date Omnisphere tutorial. But most importantly, not only does he present these synths well and in-depth, you also learn a LOT of synthesizer terminology and backgrounds into various different kinds of synthesis.

And for those who want to dive deeper into some of Cubase's more obscure functionality, he does that too. Plus in-depth coverage of often confusing audio concepts, and even music theory!

I don't often come across people who I like to call born teachers, but he is one. In-depth but not overwhelming, no fluff, no overhyped cuts, just very good and useful information, and very importantly, he does all of this, for free! We are truly spoiled with the generosity of people like this.

Here are some examples:

One from his (still going) Omnisphere series:



One from his Cubase series:



One from his really in-depth audio concepts series:



The man is a born teacher, and he deserves the attention. Such a generous and kind soul. Give him some encouragement and let him know he's doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Apr 9, 2021)

Tons of Arturia tutorials--sadly I have none of what he owns. Some day maybe.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 9, 2021)

Have been subscribed for some time and totally agree his videos are really good. I plan to watch the ones on Omnisphere and properly deep dive into it.


----------



## Rich4747 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for pointing me to his channel. Excellent content, very well presented, clear and great info.


----------



## TiagoG (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for sharing - very well timed as I bought omnisphere recently!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks, subbed. I like the channel.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 9, 2022)

Currently he's running a wonderful series exploring Reaktor6's _Patch_ (experiment with patching modular Racks.) The first video breaks the ice on what this beast of a synth entails.


----------

